# [A - Baelgun/Lothar] Feierabendgilde imatY mit Spaßgarantie



## Stixx1337 (21. April 2016)

Einen wunderschönen Frühlingstag wünsche ich euch allen,

 

 

schön dass ihr diesen Thread lest. 

Ich möchte hier unsere Gilde kurz mal vorstellen und den ein oder anderen (oder alle) Interessierten dazu begeistern zu uns zu kommen.

 

 

Unsere Gilde besteht schon seit WotlK, mit vielen Hochs und Tiefs der Aktivität die ihr alle sicherlich kennt hatten wir bereits alles dabei. 

Aufgrund des aktuellen Mangels an Content ist unsere Gilde momentan leider etwas inaktiver geworden. Im hinblick auf Wow:Legion wollen wir diesen Zustand nun ändern.

Daher lädt imatY - die ehemalige PVP-Gilde is more awesome than YOU - nun jeden Neueinsteiger, Wiedereinsteiger, alten Hasen und wie ihr euch auch immer nennen wollt dazu ein mit uns gemeinsam alles zu erleben was WoW zu bieten hat!

Nicht nur feste Raids zu WoW Legion sind geplant, gemeinsames Leveln/Twinken, gegenseitige Unterstützung wo es nur geht und gebraucht/gewollt ist erwarten euch sowie bei genügend Interesse auch eine Gildeninterne PVP-Gruppe für rBG und Arena stehen auf unserem Plan. Dass alles hört sich für den ein oder anderen nach einer Leistungsgilde mit Onlinepflicht, DKP und Ersatzbankpool an. Dies soll es aber *KEINESFALLS* werden!

Jeder von uns hat einen Beruf, Studienplatz, Familie und andere Annehmlichkeiten sowie Verpflichtungen auf die jeder Rücksicht nimmt. Bei uns ist es selbstverständlich dass ein familiär freundlicher Ton herrscht! Wir wollen gemeinsam nach dem Feierabend, am Wochenende und oder im Urlaub Spaß an WoW haben. Es steht also jeden Frei, sich an allen Aktivitäten zu beteiligen oder nicht.

 

 

Frei nach dem Motto also "alles kann, nichts muss!", lade ich euch also dazu ein mit uns gemeinsam die Abenteuer Azeroths zu bestreiten, im TS über jedes Detail von WoW zu fachsimpeln oder in einer gemütlichen Runde zu über Gott und die Welt zu Quatschen!

 

Wenn ihr also eine entspannte, fruendliche, lustige Gilde sucht mit denen ihr die Ziele erreichen könnt die ihr euch persönlich steckt, dann meldet euch bei mir! Ihr seid herzlich willkommen.

 

Erreichen könnt ihr mich, indem ihr mir hier eine PN schickt, auf den Thread antwortet oder am einfachsten mich inGame unter den BattleTag Stixx#2544 anschreibt.

 

 

 

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und vergnügen, auch abseits von WoW,

 

Euer Stixx!


----------



## Stixx1337 (18. Mai 2016)

Wir suchen immer noch, ihr könnt euch jederzeit melden


----------

